# Looking for someone to screen print for me



## Rambo4 (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a company to screen print licensed college logos onto sweatshirt material. The logo is at most 3"x3" and 4 colors max. I will need 500 to 1000 printed at a time. 

Can anyone suggest a company I can send my fabric to to get printed on? I'm starting a company and I'm stuck because I don't know where to look for a company that can print these for me.

I am licensed through CLC and LRG to sell collegiate licensed products.

Anny suggestions on where to look would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

So....are you looking to make tags, or sew them right on sweatshirts? We can embroider tags like that, which you would then sew to the shirt. Probably same price as printed tags.


----------



## Walt_7 (Dec 8, 2008)

If your still looking for someone to print these t-shirts I might be able to help you. Let me know and well try help you out.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

What are you printing exactly! Sweatshirt material could mean a lot of things. We do contract work for several venders, I may be able to help or tell you someone who can.


----------



## Rambo4 (May 7, 2008)

It's a pouch type product that is about 4inches by 4 inches, made out of 10oz 80%cotton/20%polyester.

It's not a tag, I just need logos printed on the pouch which is going to be small. I know alot of print shops can't print on a pouch but I'm looking for some that can.

The logos are collegiate logos and are licensed so I will be able to send exact art work files from the schools licensing department. 

I'm basically looking for a company that I can ship these too, have them printed, and then ship them back to me. 

Once I get exact numbers together I would like to get price quotes from printing companies. Right now I'm trying to get a list of companies.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

remember that with the CLC, the printer/embroiderer must be licensed as well!


----------

